# Peeing on the bed and couch



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

How can I stop Aries from having accidents on the couch/husband/bed? 
I'm going to start crating him at night (which I didn't want to do) and when we leave, but here's the thing.

Aries was sleeping on my husband's lap while we watched a movie last night on the couch. Aries got up, stretched, peed all over my husband. He was afraid to move cuz if he did, Aries would pee on the couch. He was in shock. We put Aries outside and hubby got cleaned up. 

Aries has also peed on our bed when we are not home (the reason we're crating when we leave). Well, this morning we wake up and hubby had pee all over his legs. Aries accident. 

Is there a way to keep him off the furniture? If he's going to have accidents, fine, all puppies do. But how do I keep him off the couch? And since I'm not awake at night I'll have to crate him...


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

supervise and don't allow him on the furniture anymore. Once a pitty gets away with something the first time in their minds it's a God given right! lol I screwed up with all of my dogs... now doug and I sit on foot stools and the dogs have the furniture... I reccomend nipping it in the bud right now so you don't end up like us! lol


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

teach the dog to stay off the furnure with the off command it might take a little while since the dog already thinks it belongs on the furniture but its a great command for them to learn either way. Never know when you might need it


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

All of them get off the furniture when we tell them to, it's just a matter of when he's up there, he's too lazy to get down and ask to go out. If he's wandering through the house, he'll ask to go out and hold it until we let him out. I just don't know why he's doing it on the furniture.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Peeing on a person is not an accident, it is behavioral. It is a natural instinct for dogs to not potty where they sleep, or on their pack. Peeing ON your hubby is most likely dominance behavior, and many many puppies go through this, holding still was the worst thing your hubby could do, he submitted while it was happening. Next time he needs to correct the pup right away, and just clean up the couch afterward. If he gives him a good strong correction, it will only take 1 or 2 times before the pup gets it. 

My EB peed on me in bed 2x, and never again. When I caught him, I shrieked like it was acid, and I flipped him on his side right away, loudly saying no, bad boy, no potty, then I took him out, and I waited in the yard until he peed outside, and then praised him for peeing in the right place. It's completely normal, but it can become quite a pain if they keep it up.


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

^ yup,


he's trying to claim stuff, and mark HIS house


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

Ok I read that to my hubby so hopefully he'll get it through his head. My poor bed too because it is new LOL. Thanks so much!


----------

